# Double Da's



## shado (Dec 13, 2011)

Double Da's :devil:


----------



## nbp (Dec 13, 2011)

You and your deep wallet.  Those are phenomenal Todd! Do you know how many of those Rob did? 


Someday when he gets things together, I'd like to own a Lummi. They are gorgeous lights.


----------



## shado (Dec 13, 2011)

nbp said:


> You and your deep wallet.  Those are phenomenal Todd! Do you know how many of those Rob did?
> 
> 
> Someday when he gets things together, I'd like to own a Lummi. They are gorgeous lights.



Nick, there were 28 Raw Da's made  The Raw Da's beam is as beautiful as the damascus :thumbsup:


----------



## helios123 (Dec 16, 2011)

WOW! Those look really sweet especially the back part where we can see the raindrop pattern! Just wondering, does it have any lanyard hole though? Doesn't seem like it..

I wish I have one..


----------



## shado (Dec 17, 2011)

helios123 said:


> WOW! Those look really sweet especially the back part where we can see the raindrop pattern! Just wondering, does it have any lanyard hole though? Doesn't seem like it..
> 
> I wish I have one..



Raw Da's were not made with a lanyard hole. The Wee Da as pictured below did :devil:


----------



## helios123 (Dec 18, 2011)

shado said:


> Raw Da's were not made with a lanyard hole. The Wee Da as pictured below did :devil:



Oh man, that wee's a killer. I wish I have one. I'm wearing a Ti Wee right now i wish i have that around my neck!

If you're bored with it or wanted to sell it, hit me up!


----------

